# Reinbursement of Stud Cat Fees



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know what the normal procedure is regarding a stud fee when a healthy Queen fails to become pregnant by a breeders stud cat?

I paid the stud fee when I initially brought my Queen to the breeder but my queen has failed to become pregnant.

Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not everyone will guarantee a pregnancy. Normally (I believe) you get *up to *three attempts but then nothing else. The stud (if proven) has done his job. So it's your girl that's the problem. The stud owner has provided a service and is therefore entitled to keep the fee.

Obviously some owners of studs are different - I had one who wouldn't take the fee until pregnancy was confrimed, another who will do everything in her power to make sure I end up with kittens (3 attempts with one stud - then move onto another, if kittens are stillborn/ reabsorbed or die then try again - but this is highly unusual and way beyond anything I've ever known) but . . . no one can guarentee pregnancy. That's why it's called a stud fee not a pregnancy fee.

Sorry


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you returned your girl a few times? That would be my first port of call before even going down this route,. Is her boy proven? And is your queen? If her boy is proven and she has supervised the matings and cann tell you for definite that the girl has been mated, then the boy's done his part and I'm afraid that you wouldn't be entitled to anything back.


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Have you returned your girl a few times? That would be my first port of call before even going down this route,. Is her boy proven? And is your queen? If her boy is proven and she has supervised the matings and cann tell you for definite that the girl has been mated, then the boy's done his part and I'm afraid that you wouldn't be entitled to anything back.


My maiden queen has been to the stud owner three times over the course of around 8 months and I think her stud is proven. I'll contact the stud owner and see what she says.

I'm disappointed obviously as I've never had this query before. Normally my queens go to the stud and 9/10 weeks later I've a lovely litter of kittens and a healthy queen with me.


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

spid said:


> Not everyone will guarantee a pregnancy. Normally (I believe) you get *up to *three attempts but then nothing else. The stud (if proven) has done his job. So it's your girl that's the problem. The stud owner has provided a service and is therefore entitled to keep the fee.
> 
> Obviously some owners of studs are different - I had one who wouldn't take the fee until pregnancy was confrimed, another who will do everything in her power to make sure I end up with kittens (3 attempts with one stud - then move onto another, if kittens are stillborn/ reabsorbed or die then try again - but this is highly unusual and way beyond anything I've ever known) but . . . no one can guarentee pregnancy. That's why it's called a stud fee not a pregnancy fee.
> 
> Sorry


My maiden queen has been with this particular stud 3 times and I really thought on the last visit she was pregnant as she was showing all the signs, weight gain, over affectionate and then at week 6/7 she lost weight and went on a mad calling rampage so I'm not sure if she reabsorbed or not.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So it seems like she did take - just didn't keep them. I would forget that stud fee - the owner has tried 3 times and it hasn't worked and now try a different stud.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

It depends what you've agreed with with the stud's owner. 

Here in NL, most stud owners provide the below:

i) 100% discount (for the next mating) if the queen only has one kitten
ii) 50% discount (for the next mating) if the queen has 2 kittens
iii) If the queen doesn't take with a proven stud, they can mate up to 3 times

This clause is not too uncommon if the owner has more than 1 stud:
i) If the queen doesn't take to a proven stud, she can mate with another stud under the breeder's care for a tiny fee- maybe like 50 euro (for food etc., I guess). 

SOMETIMES, stud owners may refund you a portion of the fee if your queen doesn't take but this is the discretion of the owner.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

A stud fee is for the service not the result. It is an accepted norm to offer a second visit if a girl doesn't become pregnant on the first but it isn't an automatic right and you need to check your contract. The number of kittens produced is not standard terms for most UK situations. There is an idea that the stud is responsible for the number of kittens produced but this is very old fashioned and somewhat misguided. More modern thinking is that a pregnancy starts with far more embryos than ever go to term.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> So it seems like she did take - just didn't keep them


Suggests a low level infection to me. Might find a course of the right antibiotics would increase her chances of a successful pregnancy. I'd certainly be discussing it with my vet after three failed attempts.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## BrynleysPygmys2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

stargazerlilium said:


> Does anyone know what the normal procedure is regarding a stud fee when a healthy Queen fails to become pregnant by a breeders stud cat?
> 
> I paid the stud fee when I initially brought my Queen to the breeder but my queen has failed to become pregnant.
> 
> Would appreciate any advice.


most breeders/owners of studs offer a free repeat mating if no pregnancy after the initial mating but as mentioned your paying for the stud duties not the pregnancy so if your queen doesnt get pregnant but the stud is fertile and proven then theres nothing more a breeder/owner can do


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Strep G is often cited as a likely cause of mating / pregnancy failure, speak to your vet.

Liz


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I was thinking exactly that, Strep G or maybe even Chlamydia.


----------

